# legendary vs pui value



## roy381 (Apr 1, 2013)

I realize that legendary is the premium interior. But does pui give you a good enough interior with there interior kit? Legendary doesn't seem to have a kit. My car (67 Tempest clone)is just a street car not looking for show quality. But something decent Add everything up an its quite a bit of savings between the them. Is it worth the probably $500 more for legendary
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I used the PUI and am happy with look and fit, they have re-tolled their die to give more dimension to the rolls. I was on a budget and the 500 extra got pushed to the motor.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think the wear and durability is close, but the Legendary is pretty much identical to the original interior whereas the others are not. Instg8ters PUI looks better patterned than all the ones I've seen in person, where the pleats and lines look like they're drawn on with a pen. No texture at all. That said, I would 'do it once and do it right": I used the 'good stuff' in my '67 20 years ago and it still feels and looks like a new interior. The expense and labor of the installation makes it worth it. Put it this way: do you really want to do this again? And when you do, you have to spend even more $$$.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I've installed both. I can tell you that the PUI looks fine when installed correctly, but will probably not last as long as the Legendary. The vinyl used by Legendary is seemingly thicker than that used by PUI. You can feel it when you have them side by side. 

Now, when stretching the covers over new foam with fresh batting and rebuilt springs, the PUI covers really seemed to strain the seams whereas the Legendary covers seemed stronger and didn't strain as much (but I didn't tear either of them). Also, after leaving the covers out in the sun, to soften them prior to install, the PUI covers seemed to relax a little more than the Legendarys did, which made them a bit easier to install.

For my money, I prefer Legendary.

Chuck


----------

